
Code of Hammurabi - antoineMoPa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_of_Hammurabi
======
comboy
So it looks like the difference between punishing bankers and less
sophisticated criminals is pretty old:

1) Ex. Law #265: "If a herdsman, to whose care cattle or sheep have been
entrusted, be guilty of fraud and make false returns of the natural increase,
or sell them for money, then shall he be convicted and pay the owner ten times
the loss."

2) Ex. Law #22: "If any one is committing a robbery and is caught, then he
shall be put to death."

